# Question recopie



## lyrane (28 Mai 2012)

Bonjour

Je voudrais savoir si avec l Apple Tv je pourrai envoyer sur mon écran Tv la télé reçue sur l iPad ? Je n ai pas de prise d antenne dans ma chambre et la ligne est trop faible pour avoir l option multi Tv de sfr . Donc si je pouvais au moins avoir cette solution ce serait déjà bien car j arrive à avoir certaines chaînes sur l iPad,etc


----------



## rudeboyfred (28 Mai 2012)

tu peux avec la recopie d'écran si tu as iPad 2 au mini. Par contre le gros bémol de la recopie d'écran est le ration 4/3 de l'ipad qui se reproduit sur la télé, donc tu te retrouve avec deux bandes verticales sur ta tv 16/9.


----------



## lyrane (31 Mai 2012)

Merci ! Je serai déjà contente si j y parviens !


----------



## alador63 (1 Juin 2012)

sauf erreur de ma part mais avec la TV d'orange de mon ipad 3 j'envoi juste le airplay sur la tv pas la recopie est j'ai la TV en 16/9 je test pour confirmer


----------



## kolargol31 (1 Juin 2012)

alador63 a dit:


> sauf erreur de ma part mais avec la* TV d'orange* de mon ipad 3 j'envoi juste le airplay sur la tv pas la recopie est j'ai la TV en 16/9 je test pour confirmer



OUI MAIS je sais pas en quoi cela va lui servir car il dit être chez un concurrent


----------



## lyrane (1 Juin 2012)

je suis chez sfr et j'arrive à avoir la tv sur l'ipad3 donc j'espère pouvoir l'envoyer par le biais de l'apple tv sur ma télé ! ce qu'il me faudrait c'est le mode d'emploir !!!


----------



## alador63 (2 Juin 2012)

cela est facile à essayer tu lance le airplay puis tu lance sfr TV est tu vois si cela fonctionne bien lol sans rire orange le fais alors SFR aussi je pense ....


----------

